
The Californian Ideology (1995) - telotortium
http://www.imaginaryfutures.net/2007/04/17/the-californian-ideology-2/
======
telotortium
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Californian_Ideology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Californian_Ideology):

> "The Californian Ideology" is a 1995 essay by English media theorists
> Richard Barbrook and Andy Cameron of the University of Westminster. Barbrook
> describes it as a "critique of dotcom neoliberalism".[1] In the essay,
> Barbrook and Cameron argue that the rise of networking technologies in
> Silicon Valley in the 1990s was linked to American neoliberalism and a
> paradoxical hybridization of beliefs from the political left and right in
> the form of hopeful technological determinism.

